
Why the viral United Airlines video kept getting deleted from Reddit - dilemma
http://observer.com/2017/04/united-airlines-video-reddit-delete/?utm_content=business&utm_campaign=social+flow&utm_source=facebook+&utm_medium=social+
======
shalmanese
This article couldn't be further from the truth. Earlier today, I counted and
no less than half of all submissions on /r/all were related to the United
incident in one way or another. I've never seen such a saturation of reddit of
a single topic that wasn't Trump related in a long time.

One single subreddit decided to remove the video and they're currently
suffering a lot of shit for it but every other subreddit let the video float
to the top.

------
M_Grey
I think the important takeaway for everyone involved is, "...For all of the
good it did them."

Will people with a scrap of power _never_ learn? "Any fact that needs to be
disclosed should be put out now or as quickly as possible, because otherwise
the bleeding will not end." (Henry Kissinger)

------
retox
What a bullshit excuse, in the video that I have seen you only see someone
being dragged away down the aisle of the plane. There is no explicit violence
nor blood, no punches or kicks. Perhaps I haven't seen the full video though.

To me this was solely about the ad spend.

------
CalChris
I don't understand this but this is Rule 4:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/wiki/index#wiki_-
rule_4-](https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/wiki/index#wiki_-rule_4-)

~~~
verroq
That is not even the right subreddit.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/wiki/rules#wiki_rule_4_-_no_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/wiki/rules#wiki_rule_4_-_no_police_brutality.2Fharassment)

------
qrbLPHiKpiux
I take Reddit with a grain of salt anymore.

~~~
brokenmachine
You used to take Reddit as the unquestioned truth?

~~~
qrbLPHiKpiux
their operations. not content

~~~
brokenmachine
You used to take Reddit's operations as the unquestioned truth?

